# testicular prosthesis



## deynaw (Jul 21, 2009)

pt is scheduled to have an insertion of the testicular prosthesis (54660)...but dont i need to code for the prosthesis itself? and what code? 
thanks for your help!


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe the device for the implant is included in the fee for the professional charge (54660) and not separately reimbursed.


----------



## ncarty1@hap.org (Nov 5, 2012)

*Repair Testicular Prosthesis*

What do you think? 
Pt. had previous testicular prosthesis that malfunction. New surgery had the original prosthesis placed back in scrotum. Should I code just 55120 & 54660 or should I code Unlisted procedure 55899? Thanks .


----------

